# Drain plug washer



## scott4534 (Apr 18, 2013)

Another newbie question  

The water system was shown to be working when I bought the van - and it still is.

However water is dripping from the drain plug at the side when the system is under pressure.

I've tried tightening it but it still drips. I notice it doesn't have a washer on it - should it?

The last thing the previous owner showed me was how to drain the system, I guess if there was one it could have fallen off then.

Scott.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Our Carver drain plug dripped even though it was tight, I stuck a rubber washer on and it's fine. No idea if it should have one or not. I did the same on the drain plug for the water tank. Stick a washer on it.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

If it's a Carver heater, then yes it should have a washer like this...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Truma-Car...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item4abee04ffc


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

We have just had exactly the same problem with our Carver hot water tank.

It started as a slow drip and became a slow flow until we had to turn off the water pump at night otherwise it kept cutting in as the pressure dropped in the system.

I fitted a new O ring to the drain plug with PTFE tape on the thread but it made no difference. I got a new plug with new O ring but again it still leaked. Then someone on a site in Shropshire suggested I undid the four screws holding the vent plate in place to see what was happening. I had (until this point) thought theplate was sealed to the MH body so had been reluctant to disturb them.

As soon as it was removed I could see a fine mist of water coming from the plastic body of the air bleed valve at the top left of the unit. Shrewsbury's local MH specialist could not deal with it but warned me that usually the valve broke on removal being attempted leaving the thread of the valve in the casting of the tank 'and that really causes a problem' he said.

We headed home and sure enough, as soon a my box spanner touched the valve the spray increased and the valve broke off as soon as I twisted it to undo.

A couple of hours later all the threaded part had been removed carefully ( It's a long story how) and the new valve fitted with it's new O ring and PTFE tape on the thread.

Touch wood, all has been OK for a month now with no leaks.

Good luck !


----------

